# Need advice on employment laws



## BBmaintained (Feb 21, 2018)

I recently finished working in a language school in Italy. I received my last check last week and it was well below what I was expecting. I was a full, working employee. 
They are claiming that it is because of holiday I wasn't entitled to, which may well be the case. It still seems very high. Can you help me by explaining how that should work? 
Also, when should I receive my TFR?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

BBmaintained said:


> I recently finished working in a language school in Italy. I received my last check last week and it was well below what I was expecting. I was a full, working employee.
> They are claiming that it is because of holiday I wasn't entitled to, which may well be the case. It still seems very high. Can you help me by explaining how that should work?
> Also, when should I receive my TFR?


Hey,

Glad to see a fellow "Sicilian". Unfortunately I know nothing of the employment laws as I am self employed with Partita IVA but I could pass you the details of my accountant who is based in Palermo and you could talk to him about it.

Where abouts in Sicily are you based?

Kenzo


----------

